

Skypipe : a cloud based named pipe - gbin
http://klaig.blogspot.be/2012/08/skypipe-cloud-based-namepipe.html

======
typicalrunt
This look very cool. I wonder if they'll have any legal issues with a name
that sounds like "Skype". After all, Microsoft went after a guy whose business
was Mike Rowe Software.

------
sigil
If it's useful in shell pipelines, show examples of actual shell pipelines,
instead of a useless use of cat(1).

    
    
      cat /etc/issue.logo | skypipe gentoologo     # no
      skypipe gentoologo < /etc/issue.logo         # yes
    

<http://partmaps.org/era/unix/award.html#cat>

~~~
gbin
Thx for the note, I edit my post accordingly.

------
tmcb
The idea looks pretty good, and it's OK if someone hacks it for themselves,
but the implementation is lame, in my opinion. I understand that I can be a
bit off-topic or ranting worthlessly on a simple hack that was intended to be
just that, a simple hack.

It looks like people forgot how to develop simple protocols for this sort of
thing. A simple protocol for remote named pipes, a client and a server, and a
wrapper/gateway for dotCloud/HTTP wouldn't take a (very) long time to develop,
wouldn't be completely dependent on an external service, and would probably
develop into something bigger --- even for anonymous file sharing!

I really would like to know why programmers, in general, seem not to be doing
this sort of thing anymore. Sorry if it looks like some sort of misplaced
criticism, I'm posing all of it genuinely as a question to the community.

~~~
jeremyjh
Resume Oriented Arcitecture

~~~
gbin
Lol, love it :)

------
jbd
self hostable alternative, F*EX and the sex command : <http://fex.rus.uni-
stuttgart.de/>

~~~
gbin
Is it ? Is it doing pipes ? because I see only file transfers there which is
not exactly the same as you loose the realtime / streaming factor.

~~~
jbd
Search for "stream" on the homepage : <http://fex.rus.uni-
stuttgart.de/SEX.html>

~~~
gbin
ha ok, cool

------
primo44
Grammar edits:

\- "Skypipe : a cloud based named pipe" should be "Skypipe : a cloud-based
named pipe"

\- "... no IP to know, no tunnel to setup, nothing." should be "... no IP to
know, no tunnel to set up, nothing."

\- "then asks you and remember your credential for access" should be "then
asks you and remember your credentials for access"

------
stevencorona
Can't you do the same thing with netcat?

------
anovikov
great! btw a friend of mine did a thing like that for Windows clipboard -
<http://ybex.com/>

------
scott_karana
Lovely idea, and I think it's damn useful: I just wish it didn't have an
external dependency on dotcloud!

~~~
framstag
SEX is free! :-) <http://fex.rus.uni-stuttgart.de/SEX.html>

------
shocks
This is really cool. Thanks!

~~~
ukc
Hacker news anyone want to test this out with me? Drop your public email
address.

------
barlog
nice thout!

